# Can you look at these labs for me?



## tcalhoun72 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just got these test results and I'm trying to figure out what all of it means before my dr. appt next week.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

T4,Free(Direct) 1.24 0.82-1.77 ng/dL
TSH LOW 0.176 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL
Reverse T3 219 90-350 pg/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab HIGH 1181 0-34 IU/mL
Antithyroglobulin Ab HIGH >3000 0-40 IU/mL
Triiodothyronine,Free 4.3 2.0-4.4 pg/mL

Thanks.

Tami


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tcalhoun72 said:


> I just got these test results and I'm trying to figure out what all of it means before my dr. appt next week.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Tami!! Welcome.

Hoh, boy! First and formost; w/that high TPO and high Antithyroglobulin Ab, I strongly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) for these 2 labs together in such high titers can suggest cancer.

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

The low TSH, high Triiodothyronine and the Free T4 being slightly below mid-range indicates fast conversion of T4 to T3 which to me says hyperthyroid.

Do you have a goiter; do you have swollen lymph glands in the neck/clavicle area?

How do you feel over all? What took you to the doc in the first place?


----------



## tcalhoun72 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for your response.

In the past I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and I am on synthroid. I was first diagnosed with hypo about 6 years ago and my last labs were done in March 2010. I don't know the results of any of these tests... only what my dr told me. Anyway, in March of last year my dr. said my thyroid was only a little low but said she would keep me on synthroid since it seemed to be helping me lose weight.

So, fast forward to now, it is time for me to go back to the dr for my exam and I wanted a more thorough thyroid test done since she only orders TSH tests.

I don't have a goiter or any swelling. Mostly I feel good.

I do have type 2 diabetes and am obese. I've been able to lose 40lbs since January by switching to a low carb diet and I've been able to control my blood sugar. I did have high blood pressure but since losing weight and also quitting smoking, my blood pressure is now normal.

Thanks. I will read through those links you sent me.

Tami


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tcalhoun72 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> In the past I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism and I am on synthroid. I was first diagnosed with hypo about 6 years ago and my last labs were done in March 2010. I don't know the results of any of these tests... only what my dr told me. Anyway, in March of last year my dr. said my thyroid was only a little low but said she would keep me on synthroid since it seemed to be helping me lose weight.
> 
> ...


Tami..................good for you for taking control of the diabetes! Lord only knows that this disease does more damage to the body than any other when it is left untreated. Congrats on the weight loss also. Not easy; we all know that!!!

Husband and I also quit smoking. We are proud of that and you should be too!

You are really doing a big turn around! Stay the course, you will reap the benefits big time!

Do talk to your doctor about making sure you do not have cancer. RAIU would truly be the best course.


----------

